# Screenshots 3 - What's the movie?



## David H (Jan 8, 2015)

*1.* *Solved*






*2.* *Solved*





*3.* *Solved*





*4.* *Solved*


----------



## Redkite (Jan 8, 2015)

No.1 is Michael Fassbender - is this the Xmen First Class movie?
No.3 Daniel Craig - I want to say one of the James Bond movies, but possibly it's Defiance, the film about the Ukrainian brothers?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2015)

2 - Magic, Anthony  Hopkins

4 - Alien, Sigourney Weaver


----------



## David H (Jan 8, 2015)

Redkite said:


> No.1 is Michael Fassbender - is this the Xmen First Class movie?
> No.3 Daniel Craig - I want to say one of the James Bond movies, but possibly it's Defiance, the film about the Ukrainian brothers?



Sorry Redkite 
X-men is incorrect
Not Bond or Defiance.


----------



## David H (Jan 8, 2015)

Northerner said:


> 2 - Magic, Anthony  Hopkins
> 
> 4 - Alien, Sigourney Weaver



Well done Alan on Magic, but Alien is incorrect (think of a 2014 movie)


----------



## Redkite (Jan 8, 2015)

Prometheus then?


----------



## Annette (Jan 8, 2015)

Think 4 might be Gravity?


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 8, 2015)

1. Looks like Prometheus.
4. I'm thinking Interstellar?

p.s. And then he sees RedKite's post!


----------



## David H (Jan 8, 2015)

Redkite said:


> Prometheus then?



Well done Redkite 1. is indeed prometheus


----------



## David H (Jan 8, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> Think 4 might be Gravity?



Well done Annette 4 is Gravity.


----------



## David H (Jan 8, 2015)

Andy HB said:


> 1. Looks like Prometheus.
> 4. I'm thinking Interstellar?
> 
> p.s. And then he sees RedKite's post!



Just between to it sorry Andy.


----------



## David H (Jan 8, 2015)

*Cluetime:*

*3.* *if you ate this title your BS would be through the roof.*


----------



## Annette (Jan 8, 2015)

Layer Cake maybe?


----------



## David H (Jan 8, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> Layer Cake maybe?



Well Done Annette (next batch coming up in a mo)


----------

